# Requesting driver for Sony mp3 player NWZ-S615F



## bLoodMaN (Jul 11, 2008)

This mp3 player wont connect to my pc and stay connected, everytime i reinstall the driver it goes back to being disabled. I think if i find a diff driver for this thing it might work on my pc. Although for some strange reason it works on my othe computer. idk its starting to bug me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://support.sony-europe.com/dna/wm/nwvp/nwvp.aspx?site=odw_en_GB&m=NWZ-S615F


----------



## gotin8 (Mar 16, 2009)

my sony mp3 player will not connect to my computer it says it cant find the driver and i already have windows media player 11 sooo i dont know wat to do plz help ive been allover the internet looking for a driver for this dang thing!!!!!!!!!


----------

